# Transference



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

It's basically when you attach extra feelings towards someone that should really have been directed at someone else. It's common with therapists because them caring == 'friend/parent/romantic relationship' role in people's minds. But it happens in other relationships too, not just therapist ones.
But yeah, the jealousy sounds like transference. I wouldn't be worried about them dropping you, since transference is something to be worked through (and if your psychiatrist handles it professionally then it should help, rather than mess things up).


----------



## stats girl (Jun 27, 2011)

Sometimes in the past when I was seeing a psychologist I mistakingly saw them as a friend (probably because psychologists are the only people I felt comfortable talking to because it's part of their job to not judge or say mean things)


----------



## realitycheck001 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Left brained stuck in a pseudo transference*

I'm late with going to therapy and being honest. Ended up with a therapist after many years of bs'ing around. A form of transference hit with all this other stuff going on. Left brain is completely cognitive of what's going on. Right brain is just that, contains an illusion of attraction (okay, that was combined with my left brain statement of illusion). I call it a pseudo transference because I'm totally aware it's not real (in my left brain) and I know it cannot occur. I've left therapists who cross boundaries. I left one guy because he hugged me.

This has never happened before but I remember some of it from college courses (years ago) and am re-reading about it now.

I understand the right brain is stuck in a similar scenario to a reaction watching tv or a movie. It sees what it sees and goes into its reality, which could include fight or flight.

Yes, I can add to the muck to talk about it with the therapist. I don't see myself becoming more uncomfortable with this than with other issues. BUT, is there any logical (left brain) way of doing something to move out of the right brain and stop the feelings engulfing me? It's just too much as I'm not used to being so right brained and actually feeling something. Left brain, at this time, appears incapable of resolving it.


----------



## won (Nov 8, 2012)

I hate transference it's one of my worst problems... And it's so painful.

It. Sucks. So. Much.


----------



## masterekat (Jan 1, 2013)

I could see this potentially being a problem for me when I finally meet up with my therapist. Then again, maybe that would be a good thing in someways? I mean I'd be motivated to do what he thinks I should do, and it would kind of keep my mind off of the task at hand. But I'm really jumping the gun there. We'll see how it plays out.


----------

